

Show HN: A Code Reference for Web Developers - mr-ravioli
http://www.codebase.cc
I created a quick code reference for web developers that allows simultaneous searching of the HTML, CSS, JavaScript and jQuery documentations. Why? Because I think it is convenient to have the most important front-end language documentations in one searchable database.&#60;p&#62;Source Code: https://github.com/mr-ravioli/codebase&#60;p&#62;This is my very first attempt to develop a web application so I would be grateful for feedback.
======
hardwaresofton
Really cool idea, and great implementation

I think the things you have references for right now already have pretty good
documentation, but if you take some of the things that have relatively
difficult documentation (and some of the frameworks that documentation is more
actively sought for), you would have an even better tool

for example, adding Django docs would be a life saver, because search on their
official site is horrible.

~~~
mr-ravioli
Thanks for your feedback.

That's a good point. I was thinking of adding the Python documentation anyway
so I guess adding both Python and Django would make perfect sense.

